# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Rcuprer ligne+colonne lors d'un clic droit ?

## Jordel

Bonjour  tous,

Je flanche sur quelque chose qui me parat tout bte...
A savoir, j'ai un userobject avec une datawindow (liste des clients) qui ouvre un menu sur un clic droit (rbuttondown).
Et lors du clic sur une des actions du menu, j'appelle un vnement permettant de charger une nouvelle window (dtails de la fiche client).

Mais impossible de rcuprer la ligne et la colonne (au niveau de l'vnement clicked de mon menu) o le clic a t fait histoire de reprendre l'identifiant du client situ dans un champ cach dans la datawindow de base.

Est-ce possible ? Ou alors, je pars dans une mauvaise direction !!!

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jordel

Bon bh... grce  une rponse sur un autre fofo, j'ai pu rsoudre le souci...

J'ai cr des variables d'instance dans la fentre mre (w_frame)  avec les getteurs et les setteurs qui vont bien.
Ensuite, j'appelle ces mthodes aux endroits adquats (rbuttondown de la dw + clicked de mon menu + les vnements appels)  ::):

----------

